# Pinkeye!!



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

My boy has pink eye. He was rubbing his eye and I took a look at it. He had a piece of hair in it. I removed it( on the lid) and rinsed with warm water. Today- eye was closed with crusty junk on it :-(. Lets see if I can get coverage at work to bringhim to the vet. In the mean time- I wll see ifthere is any over the counter eye drops.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Aww. Poor boy I hope you can get it taken care of  I know there are two ointments you can get for eye issues. I can get terramycin at a local dog supplier here. And then there is neopolymicin that I have to get thru the vet. I always forget which one works more for infection. I think the terramycin I have used for crusty eye issues. Keep us posted


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

My store is out ! WTF lol. But I searched online- I found a home remedy using no tear baby shampoo and saline rinse. I will give it a shot- otherwise- it will have to wait until Wednesday. So I'm hoping this works.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It sounds like conjunctivitis and yes the meds listed above are what you use. Try feed stores and pharmacies. Get some saline solution and rinse the eye out a few times a day and when you get the meds put it in the eye 3 times a day for at least 5 days 7 days is best. This is something you can cure at home if you can get the right meds.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

thanks PK 

The pet supply store is out at the moment. I'm thinking of trying a different one.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Update- feed store doesnt have anyof the meds and the pharmacy doesn't have neopolymicin pure-just neosporin.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

damm ladies.... ya'll are on it!  :clap: good info...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Now I have heard of people using neosporin in the eye but it personally gives me the willies.... there is a thread about it if you can find it.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm not gonna use it. I bought some all natural homeopathic eye drops. I've also used no tear baby shampoo and the saline solution. His eye was partially open this morning so that's an improvement.



> Treating Dog Eye Infections With Neosporin
> 
> Neosporin and other topical antibacterial creams are useful for treating a number of different types of dog infections. However, it's very important that you do not attempt to use neosporin to treat your dog's eye infection. The eye is a highly sensitive part of the body, and placing foreign bodies into it is generally not a good idea. Neosporin in particular is somewhat irritating when placed in the eye. It can lead the infection to become worse and can delay the period of time in which it takes your pet to recover.
> 
> Neosporin is useful in some other cases of dog infection, however. It has antibacterial properties that can help to eliminate the harmful bacteria that lead to infections in the first place. This means that you can use neosporin for surface level infections on your dog's skin. However, it's vital that when you do this, you do not allow your pet to lick the neosporin or any other antimicrobial ointment off of his skin. These ointments may be poisonous to him or, more likely, they may cause him some sort of gastric upset that will be very unpleasant.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

You can get terramycin here I have it in the medicine cabinet and yes it can be used to treat conjunctivitis.

Amazon.com: Terramycin Ophthalmic Ointment, 1/8 oz: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> You can get terramycin here I have it in the medicine cabinet and yes it can be used to treat conjunctivitis.
> 
> Amazon.com: Terramycin Ophthalmic Ointment, 1/8 oz: Kitchen & Dining


Thanks- I'm going to order some to have forfuture referEnce.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Mach0 it's good to have I keep these things around just in case.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I understand the need to now lol .


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Update ::::
went home on lunch and his eye seems to be opened. So it's an improvement.  I'll treat it for a day or so more just to be in the clear .


----------

